# Connecting sentence using 고



## ハチ子

Hello! I need your help!
Well, I have no questions if it is the case that we have to put the "고" after the verb.
The thing I did not understand from my book is: what if the sentence we have to connect to another one ends with "이에요" or "예요"?

Thank you!


----------



## t k

It is hard to grab your question as it seems too general.  Could you make your question more specific with examples, please?

이에요 and 예요 are verbs so if you need to change the ending with 고, they will become 이고.  --- tk


----------



## ハチ子

Thank you very much! I think you have already helped me ^_^
I was not thinking to 이에요 / 예요 as verbs...
But they are verbs of course, 이다 , right? And 아니다

I’ll try to write some sentences!

이건 공책이에요. + 저건 칠판이에요.
=  이건 공책이고 저건 칠판이에요.

And
이건 공책아니에요. + 저건 칠판이에요.
= 이건 공책아니고 저건 칠판이에요.

are they correct? Thank you very much!!


----------



## Dabin

Well, I think if some word has a final consonant such as '공책','휴대폰',...,etc, you need to add to '-이고' to make it more smooth for pronounce.
e.g. 이것은 휴대폰이고 저것은 노트이다.

But in the case of not having a final consonant such as '강아지','마우스',..etc, I think you can both use '-이고'  and '-고' in conversation with Korean people.
e.g. 이것은 강아지이고 저것은 휴대폰이다. (O) // 이것은 강아지고 저것은 휴대폰이다. (O)


----------



## ハチ子

Dabin, thank you very much!!! 

Then, those sentences I did as an exercise: 

1) 이건 공책이고 저건 칠판이에요.
2) 이건 공책아니고 저건 칠판이에요.

are they correct for a Korean person? ^^ Many thanks for your answers!
Have a good night


----------



## Dabin

1) 이건 공책이고 저건 칠판이에요.
2) 이건 공책아니고 저건 칠판이에요.


In the second sentence, '공책' has a final consonant as you can see, right?

So, you must add '-이' also to negative form. so '이건 공책이아니고 저건 칠판이에요. becomes right sentence. 

Hope it'd help you


----------



## Dabin

And, in making a negative form, if a word has a final consonant, you say '~이 아니고'. e.g. 이건 책상이 아니고 ~ blablabla..
Inversely, if a word doesn't have it, you say '~가 아니고' e.g. 이건 쥐가 아니고~ blablabla...


----------

